# Young Mynah Bird Wanted



## mortenlondon (Feb 26, 2009)

YOUNG MYNAH BIRD WANTED
Hi I am looking for a Hill Mynah Bird, prefer a young bird, i dont mind if its male of female, if you dont have one for sale, but know of anyone or anywhere in the UK that breeds them, PLEASE let me know AS.AP. i have found it very hard to find one so fare, so if you could help please send me an email
Thank You.
Morten Jensen
[email protected]


----------

